# My fear Story



## kingoutdoormatt (Nov 4, 2009)

*Well one day, I was at a camp and was riding from the far field to the barn and i was looping. All of a sudden my horse steps in a gopher hole and we flipped and i landed on my shoulder, arm, and leg. My horse had to be put to sleep and I sprained my arm and leg and dislocated my shoulder. *

*Now I am afraid of looping or anything faster than a troat. I am planning on taking lessons and get my own horse and be able to do all the stuff again with no fear.*

*I am looking at Tennesee Walking Horses.*


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

ohh that is tragic r u alrite now??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I'm sorry about your horse, just don't give up you'll get there.


----------

